
Ask HN: Do you meditate? If you want to but dont' what stops you? - RikNieu
I&#x27;ve been a regular meditator for years now and feel that it has really benefitted my life. I&#x27;m interest to hear what other HN-types have experienced   with meditation; the good bad?<p>My wife suggested I create a secular course for beginners to... intermediates? But how many people out there really want to learn to meditate?
======
thorin
I'm interested. I've been on a week long meditation retreat in the past. I
meditate 3 or 4 days a week, sometimes with Insight Timer app and sometimes
without. I'd estimate there would be interest, mindfulness is very popular in
the UK right now, but it might be saturated.

